# Casting Platform with 5ft. folding platform



## Breeze Fabricators

The whole thing folds or removes. Cobia Fish your bay boat or see further on the flats!!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

several styles from 1400


----------



## Flounderpounder

Slick!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Latest design*








Latest design TOWER OF POWER


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Flipped it


----------

